# dehydrated navy beans...



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i soaked four pounds of navy beans over nite, rinsed, cooked them until done then filled my dehydrater up, they turned out real nice, all i have to do is rehydrate them and i have beans....already to go..


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

puddlejumper007 said:


> i soaked four pounds of navy beans over nite, rinsed, cooked them until done then filled my dehydrater up, they turned out real nice, all i have to do is rehydrate them and i have beans....already to go..


I'm curious, if they were already dry, why did you soak, and then dehydrate them again? Or maybe I just don't understand. (which is certainly possible!) * *


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I do pinto beans ..... a quick way to rehydrate them when I am in a hurry....mashed up on tostados...YUM...


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

being already cooked, all i have to do is rehydrate and they are ready to eat, did that make sense i hope so...lol


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Good idea. Have you tried them? What's the texture like?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

puddlejumper007 said:


> being already cooked, all i have to do is rehydrate and they are ready to eat, did that make sense i hope so...lol


I'm not trying to be difficult, but if you re-dehydrate them doesn't that just make them hard again? Isn't that the purpose of dehydrating something, to take out all the moisture? 
You can tell I don't dehydrate, although I do can beans and they're ready to heat and eat.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Stef said:


> I'm not trying to be difficult, but if you re-dehydrate them doesn't that just make them hard again? Isn't that the purpose of dehydrating something, to take out all the moisture?
> You can tell I don't dehydrate, although I do can beans and they're ready to heat and eat.


She soaked them, then cooked them, then dehydrated them.

It takes a great deal of water and energy to make beans (relatively speaking,) so she'll only have to add a small amount of water and energy (cooking).

Minute rice is the same way -- it's been cooked and dried, and now needs only a little bit of water and time to cook.

Same principle.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

She made instant beans.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

How done do they need to be? Not mushy? Just done? I would like to try this.
Karen


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

no they just need to be done not mushy, just chew one and you can tell if it is done enough, they dry well and will save so much time , water ,and energy if my electric goes out and water is scarce.. also our family fare store had hamburger on sale for 1.79 a pound, i bought quite a bit and am making making hamburger crumbles today in dehydrater, i have done it before and realy liked it.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

the beans work very well with meals in a jar as well . The ready to use beans you can get from say Honeyvill Farms are more expensive than buying bags og beans and dehydrating them yourself ...


----------

